# Methods n opinions plz.



## LEFTHAND (Jul 14, 2013)

*howdy mp. 
I have a few questions for y'all. I normally dry hanging 3-7 days. I've alway kept in a cooler dark area with a fan moving the air around in the room. 
I'm running out of space in the house to hang my buds in a cool less humid area. 


I have an old gro box. It's too big. But does have intake and out take. N is 70%air tight. Lol. 
So I'm thinking I can build shelves n lay em on screens. 
For those who do this do you flip your nugs daily weekly or not at all. 
Thanks
LH *


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 14, 2013)

Haven't done it, but from what I've seen, you stir your nugs on the rack / screen / etc .. daily. :confused2: 

I'd assume a couple times a day wouldn't be bad, but I have yet to do this myself. 

We'll see some other answers. I'll show you a video I saw of a guy drying on racks: 

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NCP1ZD6B5o

It's a 3-part series.. this is part 2. Watch all 3 if you want, but this is the one where he shows his rack use. (and whoa.. he has a lot lol)


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 14, 2013)

That's A lot a   Herb. Lol. 
Thank.
LH.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 14, 2013)

To be honest  you want to handle your buds  as less as possible    i dry  with screens  and it works awesome    i just leave them on  screens for 3-4 days  then place it all in a garbage bag  for like 6 - 8 hrs pressing out all the air then  tieing    bag  up so it air tight   . then  back on screens  carefully separating  buds as there clumped together  for another  12- 24 hrs  then bag its done opening it  every day for a few mins  and moving  buds around


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah I try n handle as little as possible. Nothing but stem during trimming. Well try. Lol. Then hand dry n so forth. 
The pop nugs I screen. But never have flipped. Shakes or stired. 
But nugs always dry flat side of coarse but they dry. 

I've been seeing alot of hang 3-7 tote or cooler or bag 8-24 hrs. 
Then jars. Or more dry then jars. 

I'm a little Erie on compacting in a bag. 

Thanx. Do as I do cept on racks with maybe a flip half way through. 
LH


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2013)

I hang all of mine as i think it dries more evenly and you don't have to turn it. I have lovely screens and have used a pancake turner to turn them, but  now i just use it for the shake/hash stuff.  I hang all I can.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 15, 2013)

When I run out of room to hang stuff I grab the top of a pizza box,poke holes in it,poke stem through holes and lay them on a dresser or something,or lean them against a wall.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd need a lot of pizza boxes. 
I took 3 of our old air purifiers n made charcoal inserts for them took out there filters n sht filled a leg of panty hose with carbon stuffed it in there napped cover on n bang. I now can now hang in laundry room no problems or worries of smell. 
Working on temp n humidity now.  
Thax everyone. 
LH.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 16, 2013)

I have 2 of these, hold 7 lb. each....1/4" x 1/4" poly mesh screen, no need to flip buds. I run 2 oscillating fans on low & a dehumidifier.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 16, 2013)

Heres a better pic, after room rebuild


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you. 
LH.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2013)

I hang my Big Buds and Screen my popcorn.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 17, 2013)

that looks like a hell of of n idea

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

bwanabud nice set up i like the use of pvc rather then wood real clean looking as with your whole set up you are a pro fo sho


----------



## kaotik (Jul 17, 2013)

gotta chime in and add to the no-flip group 
i hang cola's, and screen whatever wont hang (i usually leave branch hooks the way i cut them so they hang easy  )
but only for a few days.  i later cut them down and screen everything for the last couple days of drying (i just found a more complete even dry that way) ..and i never flip anything. 

only draw-back to screening from the start, is flatter buds IME. *as long as your not messing with them, turning them, breaking trichs off


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 17, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> gotta chime in and add to the no-flip group
> i hang cola's, and screen whatever wont hang (i usually leave branch hooks the way i cut them so they hang easy  )
> but only for a few days.  i later cut them down and screen everything for the last couple days of drying (i just found a more complete even dry that way) ..and i never flip anything.
> 
> only draw-back to screening from the start, is flatter buds IME. *as long as your not messing with them, turning them, breaking trichs off



:yeahthat:

That's how I do it also... I hang the plant & rough strip the fan/large sugar leaves off...let her hang a couple days to "stiffen up"...then I cut the budds off the stalk & rack dry them...give them a final trim & into curing they go.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 17, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> gotta chime in and add to the no-flip group
> i hang cola's, and screen whatever wont hang (i usually leave branch hooks the way i cut them so they hang easy  )
> but only for a few days.  i later cut them down and screen everything for the last couple days of drying (i just found a more complete even dry that way) ..and i never flip anything.
> 
> only draw-back to screening from the start, is flatter buds IME. *as long as your not messing with them, turning them, breaking trichs off



Ahhhhh never thought of a few day hang dry n fininshng after they harden off some. 
Thanx you guys.  
LH.


----------



## akhockey (Jul 29, 2013)

I hang everything thats worth hanging for a few days Smaller stuff goes in a large flat aluminum tray, then de-stem and lay flat on a sheet of plastic for a couple more days. Then I place them in super size ziploc bags for a day to draw out some interior moisture and lay out another day or so. Then they are usually done and smoke worthy. Always have airflow around.


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmmm, I hang dry but my times seem a lot longer then everyone else. I hang them for a couple of weeks at least. I check for the stem snap. Then after the stem snap it goes to jars then they get burped every day for a couple of weeks.
Maybe I am waiting to long.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

No. longer the better cure.

I hang mine 7-14 days (dependant upon how warm it is), cut remove what fans there are, leaving some of the more sugared sugar leaf. Then either box them for a 1-2 weeks for a more leathery feel or straight into the jars barring time.

I don't like rack drying cuz it seems to make them a lil bit flattened if you lay them down freshly cut, ime.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 29, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> No. longer the better cure.
> 
> I hang mine 7-14 days (dependant upon how warm it is), cut remove what fans there are, leaving some of the more sugared sugar leaf. Then either box them for a 1-2 weeks for a more leathery feel or straight into the jars barring time.
> 
> I don't like rack drying cuz it seems to make them a lil bit flattened if you lay them down freshly cut, ime.



I agree, I trim the fan leafs off fresh,,,,then hang mine till they are "stiff",,,do a light trim & rack them. Once fully "dry", final trim & cure.


----------



## mas flores (Jul 29, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I hang dry but my times seem a lot longer then everyone else. I hang them for a couple of weeks at least. I check for the stem snap. Then after the stem snap it goes to jars then they get burped every day for a couple of weeks.
> Maybe I am waiting to long.


I do the same and am having the same thoughts. Waiting for stem snap takes weeks and if the weather is humid even more time. And I sometimes suspect that opening the jar lid allows as much moisture in as out. Sometimes in humid weather I'll go to the food dehydrator for a few hours before the jar.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 29, 2013)

When it's humid or cold, I switch to the " EZ Bake Weed Oven...XL2000"  

I can control the temp with in 5 degrees, has a 3 speed fan...to move air. I either use 1x25watt bulb when its hot, or 2x60watt bulbs when its cold. The racks from my dry rack fit in it perfectly, what luck huh :hubba:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice. 
LH.


----------



## lindseyj (Jul 30, 2013)

Well friends those were some the best methods of cultivating Cannabis. I think several people will be motivated and benefited from it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I agree, I trim the fan leafs off fresh,,,,then hang mine till they are "stiff",,,do a light trim & rack them. Once fully "dry", final trim & cure.



my boxing process is like your racking part...lol...


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 31, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> my boxing process is like your racking part...lol...



I'd need a lot of boxes Bro 

Green mojo Mr.Greeneyes :icon_smile:


----------

